# Konig Oversteer center cap size?



## JAM3S121 (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't bought these yet.. I really like them and I think I want to fit VW center caps. I've done some research and can't really find the size. Anyone perhaps know?


----------



## zmac1996 (Aug 27, 2018)

I know this is a little old but did you ever find out the size? I just ordered a set and wanted to order center caps so I can install them at the same time. I can't seem to find the size online either.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

More than just diameter. It's also the mounting tab geometry that affects it.

Best to remove the emblem on the center caps and buy VW stickers for the center cap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

